# Gyümölcstermesztés



## worldmaster (2014 Szeptember 8)

Helló!

Van itt jártas a gyümölcstermesztésben? Én szeretnék 20 szilvát, 10 sárgabarackfát meg egy temérdek diót ültetni. A diót hosszabb távra tervezem, ősszel elnyomnék vagy 100 diószemet és ha alkalmas rá, utána beoltanám. Tapasztalat?


----------



## notaspista (2014 Szeptember 8)

Sok szerencset kivanok tervei megvalositasaban.Falun nottem fel, es sokszor foglalkoztuk gyumolcsfak ultetesevel,kapalasaval,metszesevel ,permetezesevel.A szilvafa csemetek nem igenyelnek nagyon nagy tudast gyumolcstermesztes szempontjabol.A sargabarack csemetek viszont erzekenyebbek joval mint az elobbi ,sokkal erzekenyebbek a betegsegekre,es el kell talalni azt a helyet amit ok szeretnek,vagyis az ultetes olyan helyen amit a sargabarack nem szeret,nem tud megszokni,akkor elpusztul.A diofa csemetek sem kenyesek,eleg lassan nonek.Miutan elerik a termokort, szerintem a dio termese a leggazdasagosabb ,mert nagyon draga lett a diobel ara napjainkban,es biztos meg dragulni fog.Nem rendelkezem nagyon nagy tapasztalattal,csak egy normalis falusi ember szintjen a gyumolcstermesztes teren.


----------



## Áfonya74 (2014 Szeptember 12)

Egyetértek, mindenképp a diót a legérdemesebb elültetni. Otthon anyukámék kertjében egy hatalmas diófa volt gyerekkoromban, az egész rokonságot elláttuk dióval egész évben. Nincs vele gond, munka is csak annyi, hogy ha megérik a dió, le kell verni, és feltörni. 
Nagyon kifizetődő, tényleg lassan aranyárban mérik a dió kilóját, tehát ha kicsit keresni is akarsz vele, érdemes ezt ültetni.  
És milyen jókat lehetett nyáron a nagy melegben a diófa árnyékában hasalni, és olvasni!


----------



## notaspista (2014 Szeptember 14)

Nagyon egeszseges a diobel ,rengeteg E vitamint tartalmaz.Nagyon finom nagymama szilva lekvarja is .Nagyon szeretem a diot mikor lehet karelni.


----------



## leskorobert (2014 December 10)

Fák oltásához tudtok jó könyveket ajánlani? Köszönöm!


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 3)

Nekünk volt dió fánk, szerintem mégéri, termeszteni, elég hűvöset is ad.


----------



## Norkika18 (2016 November 20)

Jó befektetés a gyümölcsfa ültetés.
Nekünk is van és nagyon jó. Finom termést ad, de persze gondozni kell.
Sok szerencsét.
A szilvafa és a meggy az túlélő, strapabíró nagyon.


----------



## diesel44 (2016 December 10)

Milyen szilvafajtát érdemes ültetni. Pálinkának lenne.


----------



## demila (2016 December 19)

Szerintem diót magról ültetni nem optimális, mert nem lesz belőle jó minőségű dió. Oltványt érdemes venni


----------



## demila (2016 December 19)

A barackfa igen kényes, tavasszal a legoptimálisabb ültetni, és érdemes több fajtát választani. Én két fát ültettem egyszerre, ebből az egyik már terem, a másik viszont kipusztult, és a következő kettő is, amit a pótlására ültettem.


----------



## Burgundii (2016 December 27)

"demila" a dió oltvány is magról keletkezik


----------



## Burgundii (2016 December 27)

Gyökeresztetés ágról. A gyümölcsfa egyik ágján nem nagy ágra gondolok fiatal vékonyra egy 10 cm hosszában körbe levágjuk a héját. Ezt a helyet bekenyük mézel, utána egy plasztik zacskóba körbe fogjuk és komposzt földel megtöltjük a föld nedves kel legyen. A zacskó egyik végét és a másikat is lekel ragaszuk ugyan ugy alufóliával átekerjük. Ketötöl három honap utàn gyökerek jönek létre azon a helyen ahol leszedtük a fa héját. Gyökerek alatt elvágjuk az ágat és nagyobb virágos cserébe ültesük ahol jobban kifejlödnek a gyökerek a következő 3 hónapba és mehet a helyére ahova ültessük. Az ág nem lehet nagy két három méteres mert a kis gyökerek nem fogják bírni tápal elátni, szoval egy méter körül. Leg jobb tavasszal ezt csinálni mert pontosan hat honap után össz vége lesz és ilyenkor a leg jobb átülteni a fákat. Videón szépen láthatik lépésröl lépésre hogyan kel csinálni.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 16)

Köszönöm szépen. Erről a módszerről már hallottam, de csak szobanövények esetén. Már oltottam, szemeztem gyümölcsfát sikerrel. Ezt is ki fogom próbálni


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 16)

diesel44 írta:


> Milyen szilvafajtát érdemes ültetni. Pálinkának lenne.


A mi vidékünkön van egy apró szemű, de sok lét adó szilvafajta. Igénytelen, bárhol megterem. A neve Penyigei szilva, vagy úgy is nevezik: Nemtudom szilva


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 16)

demila írta:


> Szerintem diót magról ültetni nem optimális, mert nem lesz belőle jó minőségű dió. Oltványt érdemes venni


A magonc diófa is jó minőségű diót terem. Csak az a baj vele, hogy az elültetett dió nem mindig az a fajta lesz, mint amit a földbe tettünk. Ezen kívül kell minimálisan 8-10 év, amire termőre fordul. Ha akkor derül ki, hogy milyen fajtájú, az elég későn lesz. Márpedig a vadon nőtt diófa szinte mind ilyen. Az is igaz, hogy ezek a fák hosszú életüek. Ezek árnyékában lehet hűsölni.
Az oltványok kisérleti úton kitermelt növények. Mindegyik fajtája garantáltan azonos. Rövidebb életet él a fa, de korábban termőre fordul, kb. 6 év körül. Azonban rövidebb életűek, kb. 15 évet teremnek. Ilyenek a Milotai, Szentiványi. Tiszacsécsi diók.
Viszont a magoncok ára csak maga a dió, amit a földbe teszünk +a türelmünk. . Árudákban 1000 Ft körül árulják. Az oltványokat viszont drágán, sokszor 7-9000 Ft körül lehet megvásárolni. 
A magonc beoltásának is megvan a technikája, magam is próbálkozni akarok vele szakkönyvek segítségével. Remélem, eredményes lesz.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 16)

worldmaster írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Van itt jártas a gyümölcstermesztésben? Én szeretnék 20 szilvát, 10 sárgabarackfát meg egy temérdek diót ültetni. A diót hosszabb távra tervezem, ősszel elnyomnék vagy 100 diószemet és ha alkalmas rá, utána beoltanám. Tapasztalat?


Nekem voltak-vannak próbálkozásaim


worldmaster írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Van itt jártas a gyümölcstermesztésben? Én szeretnék 20 szilvát, 10 sárgabarackfát meg egy temérdek diót ültetni. A diót hosszabb távra tervezem, ősszel elnyomnék vagy 100 diószemet és ha alkalmas rá, utána beoltanám. Tapasztalat?


Nekem voltak ill. vannak tapasztalataim, kisérleteim mindegyik gyümölcs ültetésével. Most a dióról annyit, hogy lassan termőre fordultak azok a diófák, amit vagy tíz évvel ezelőtt ültettem, egy házi kertben 40 db körül. Ezek magoncok voltak, ezért fordultak termőre ilyen későn. Tavalyelőtt ősszel elültettem kb 300 diót, lett belőle 230 kis fa.Ezeket most kényszerűségból, és bizonyos szempontból további ültetéshez idejében felszedtem konténer zsákokba. Éppen ma gyűjtöttem be oltáshoz rügyes ágakat, tavasszal be akarom őket oltani. Más fát már oltottam, szemeztem. Ez a dió lesz az első kisérletem. Remélem sikerülni fog, elég sok szakkönyvet végig búvárkodtam, hogy hogyan kellene csinálni.
Az egy éves csemetékről csatolok képet. További kérdésre szívesen vá

 laszolok.


----------



## goggantyu (2017 Február 16)

worldmaster írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Van itt jártas a gyümölcstermesztésben? Én szeretnék 20 szilvát, 10 sárgabarackfát meg egy temérdek diót ültetni. A diót hosszabb távra tervezem, ősszel elnyomnék vagy 100 diószemet és ha alkalmas rá, utána beoltanám. Tapasztalat?


Az előbbiekben "demilának" írtam a magonc és oltvány közti különbségről.


----------



## em1998 (2018 Június 2)

Kár, hogy a jégesők ellen nem lehet védekezni, épp ma verte el a maradék gyümölcsömet.


----------



## tömlő (2019 Március 27)

Ha még mindig diót akarsz ültetni,ősszel rakd cserépbe,kv egy évig hadd erőssödjön és utánna ültesd a szabadba


----------



## Yag (2019 Március 28)

Burgundii írta:


> Gyökeresztetés ágról. A gyümölcsfa egyik ágján nem nagy ágra gondolok fiatal vékonyra egy 10 cm hosszában körbe levágjuk a héját. Ezt a helyet bekenyük mézel, utána egy plasztik zacskóba körbe fogjuk és komposzt földel megtöltjük a föld nedves kel legyen. A zacskó egyik végét és a másikat is lekel ragaszuk ugyan ugy alufóliával átekerjük. Ketötöl három honap utàn gyökerek jönek létre azon a helyen ahol leszedtük a fa héját. Gyökerek alatt elvágjuk az ágat és nagyobb virágos cserébe ültesük ahol jobban kifejlödnek a gyökerek a következő 3 hónapba és mehet a helyére ahova ültessük. Az ág nem lehet nagy két három méteres mert a kis gyökerek nem fogják bírni tápal elátni, szoval egy méter körül. Leg jobb tavasszal ezt csinálni mert pontosan hat honap után össz vége lesz és ilyenkor a leg jobb átülteni a fákat. Videón szépen láthatik lépésröl lépésre hogyan kel csinálni.




Engem az érdekelne, hogy ez a fajta "szaporítás" "minden" fával megcsinálható vagy csak bizonyos fajtákkal ? Megnéztem pár videót és tetszik ez a fajta gyökereztetés de jellemzően eddig csak citrus vagy ficus féléknél láttam. Nemesített gyümölcsfákkal mi a helyzet ? Alma, szílva, barack esetle alanyokkal tett már valaki kísérletet ? Köszi.


----------



## Sigyo (2019 Április 2)

A diófa sokszor "magától" nő ki a kertben, ha egy eldobott, vagy leesett dió kikel.


----------



## kolett11 (2020 Május 26)

Sigyo írta:


> A diófa sokszor "magától" nő ki a kertben, ha egy eldobott, vagy leesett dió kikel.


Igen kihajt és teremni is fog. Igaz nem mindegyik szem diótermés ered meg.


----------

